# Einbindung von FXML-Dateien in Eclipse



## Albi_2020 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe java-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse. Im SceneBuilder habe ich testweise ein Projekt erstellt und es als fxml-datei abgespeichert. Nun wurde in Eclipse ein neues JavaFX Projekt erstellt. Hier wollte ich nun über die Funktion Datei -> Import das zuvor im SceneBuilder erstellte Projekt einfügen. Leider funktioniert das nicht, da meine Datei nie ausgewählt werden kann. Stattdessen öffnet sich ein Verzeichnis, bei dem etliche Sachen gewählt werden können. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

LG
Sebastian


----------



## Mart (18. Mai 2021)

öffne deinen File Explorer nimm die Datei und zieh sie einfach rein den rest macht eclipse


----------

